# Eating grass



## Maedusa (Sep 25, 2012)

Do your raw fed dogs eat grass?
I combine raw and kibble (Acana) and I noticed he eats a lot of grass on raw days, and nearly nothing on kibble days.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My dogs eat grass, they like the new growth and some leaves from particular weeds in the area. I don't think this has anything to do with the raw, mine ate the same on kibble, but eat a bit more on raw. Maybe its just ruffage it goes in and out the same way. I even grew them some wheat grass at one time till I found out that the wheat has been altered and is not good for pets or humans thats per consumer reports. So I let them eat it I don't see a problem with it.

My dogs like a piece of fruit or lettuce from my salad also, but I don't give it to them all the time.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine eat grass some, but not a lot.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of mine graze when they are outside. All of the dogs I have had ate grass with no harmful effects. Lola and Buster are raw fed but the dogs I had before them were not.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine grazed before raw, and they still do now they are on raw. Annie tells me tender new grass shoots are the absolute best! Annie will also munch on certain herbs and green vegetables as well. She loves spinach and green peas. And when we lived in an area infested with burdock weed, she munched that every chance she got-- later I found out burdock has anti-arthritis medicinal value-- Annie is in chronic pain from hip dysplasia.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yes my boy loves grass and will eat it any chance he gets (he's part goat).


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine always eat a lot of grass, and always have.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My 3 raw fed dogs eat grass. When they were on a part time diet, they ate grass too. My mom's kibble fed dog eats grass.

There should be a study on how much grass is eaten by dogs (kibble vs. Raw fed). If I had a kibble fed dog in the house I would do it. I want to know!!!


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

all of mine eat grass! i look out the window and see my dogs being like cows out in a feild


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My 3 raw fed dogs eat grass. When they were on a part time diet, they ate grass too. My mom's kibble fed dog eats grass.
> 
> There should be a study on how much grass is eaten by dogs (kibble vs. Raw fed). If I had a kibble fed dog in the house I would do it. I want to know!!!


When Logan was on kibble he ate a LOT of grass and it seemed to be associated with an upset tummy since he'd vomit shortly after. Now that he's on raw he still eats grass, but not nearly as much. I think he just got in the habit of eating it so he's continuing now. Abby (my 5 month old) picking up that habit too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie was a terrible grass eater at one point, I'm not sure when it just... stopped. 

Zailey's nickname is mama cow... for a reason.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

I have heard several different theories of why dogs eat grass.

1. Because they feel sick and want to vomit so the grass will help it happen faster so they will feel better.

2. Because they are missing something in their diet

I more believe #1 because when my guys eat grass they throw up afterwards... and it's usually something nasty.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog never throws up after eating grass, I too have wondered if he is missing something from his diet and my father in law thinks the same. His dog rarely eats grass on a regular and is fed commercial kibble and dogroll.
Maybe Stanley just likes it? I've never had a convincing explanation of why dogs do it as I'm sure there must be a proper reason. Anyway if he is missing something from his diet and can get it from grass then so be it!


----------

